# 3 fish to ID Please help



## r6racer75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Please help me ID these fish

The one in the middle w/ the blue cheek and orange fins









The guy in the center w/ the orange blaze









Um...the big guy









Here is a link to the whole album w/ multiple pics of all three fish
http://picasaweb.google.com/Kaden07/Fish#

Thanks for the help


----------



## Payara (Apr 14, 2009)

1ST pic looks like Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka" -- not a 100% sure
2ND pic is a Otopharynx lithobates
3RD one is a hap but I don't know the scientific name


----------



## garett1020 (Apr 8, 2009)

1st-- is not a eureka (i have 2 males)...it is a peacock
2nd-- i agree with lithobate
3rd-- is a exochromis angancys (not sure on spelling) :lol:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

the peacocks kinda reminds me of a Lwanda.
Are you worried about the frontosa eating you fish. It is in the back ground of them pics and it still looks like a monster lurking in the deep. id be worried.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with Gibbs the peacock looks to be a Lwanda.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

cater20155 said:


> I agree with Gibbs the peacock looks to be a Lwanda.


cant be lwanda.. the colors are not of an lwanda


----------



## r6racer75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. I dont think its a Lwanda either. Check this link to see a nice one though
http://www.cichlidforums.com/cichlidbase/index.php/profiles/Aulonocara-sp.-Lwanda-36.html

Any other options?

Gibbs - I'm not to worried about the Front. Other than taking what he wants to eat, when he wants it, he doesnt mess with anyone else. But he does look ominous lurking in the background. But that is what he does. He has his spot in the middle of the tank and just hangs out. He is 13 years old and I got him at just about 2 in in length. Worst thing is he still spooks easy after all these years.


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

Have you checked out german red peacocks or the red rubin. I dont think its a lwanda.

nice dudes though!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The first one does look sort of like a Aulonocara Lwanda or a Lemon Jake, but doesn't seem right, has more of an orange look also than you would expect. He looks quite large thou, and large fish can look funny. Not a so called Red Peacock. Of course he could be a mix of similar Aulonocara.


----------



## r6racer75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. I dont think its a Lwanda either. Check this link to see a nice one though
http://www.cichlidforums.com/cichlidbase/index.php/profiles/Aulonocara-sp.-Lwanda-36.html

Any other options?

Gibbs - I'm not to worried about the Front. Other than taking what he wants to eat, when he wants it, he doesnt mess with anyone else. But he does look ominous lurking in the background. But that is what he does. He has his spot in the middle of the tank and just hangs out. He is 13 years old and I got him at just about 2 in in length. Worst thing is he still spooks easy after all these years.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Phenomenal OB fulleborni in the first pic! :thumb:

And the Petrotilapia at the top is great too.

Awesome collection of some fish you don't see every day!


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

Well i still think its a red peacock or rubensence(red rubin) but a bit faded. maybe post a better pic to see some more detail. whatever he is he's a keeper.

Aint a lwanda though.


----------



## r6racer75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Diver, did you check out the link to the album. Theres a few more pic of it there. I dont think hes a Rubins either. He does not look faded but actually a deep orange and blue. The flash from the camera really brings out the colors though as he usually does not appear w/ that much blue.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a lwanda to me.


----------

